# "Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus" (Dschungelcamp) 2013 Promoshoot by Stefan Gregorowius - x13 HQ



## MetalFan (12 Jan. 2013)

Allegra Curtis (46), Tochter von Tony Curtis; Olivia Jones (43), Dragqueen; Iris Klein (45), Mutter von Daniela Katzenberger; 
Helmut Berger (68), Schauspieler; Fiona Erdmann (24), Modell; Patrick Nuo (30), Sänger; Georgina Fleur (22), Bachelor-Teilnehmerin; 
Joey Heindle (19), DSDS-Teilnehmer; Claudelle Deckert (36), Schauspielerin; Arno Funke (62), Karikaturist (“Dagobert”, Ex-Erpresser); 
Silva Gonzales (33), Sänger; Sonja Zietlow (44), Moderation; Daniel Hartwich (34), Moderation 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (12 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Claudelle Deckert - "Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus" 2013 Promoshoot by Stefan Gregorowius - x1 HQ*

Danke für die hübsche Claudelle. Mal schauen wann sie rausfliegt ^^


----------



## balu1982 (12 Jan. 2013)

*AW: Claudelle Deckert - "Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus" 2013 Promoshoot by Stefan Gregorowius - x1 HQ*



Cr4zyJ4y schrieb:


> Danke für die hübsche Claudelle. Mal schauen wann sie rausfliegt ^^



Hoffentlich erst nachdem Sie ein paar Oops Szenen hatte


----------



## Max100 (12 Jan. 2013)

Der Daniel Hartwich ist übrigens ein schlechter Ersatz für Dirk Bach:angry:


----------



## Tom28 (12 Jan. 2013)

ich mag fiona und ihre nippel


----------



## Amrumer2 (12 Jan. 2013)

Dito. Die Playboy-Bilder sind echt gut :thumbup:


----------



## Vespasian (12 Jan. 2013)

....Ok ...

.... und wo ist jetzt der *Star* ...???


----------



## hurricanecarter99 (12 Jan. 2013)

arno funke vergönn ich den Sieg. Hoffentlich bleibt Fiona lang drin und zeigt (un)freiwillig mehr


----------



## comatron (12 Jan. 2013)

Die Freakshow nimmt ihren Lauf.


----------



## hager (12 Jan. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Der Daniel Hartwich ist übrigens ein schlechter Ersatz für Dirk Bach:angry:



Gibt es überhaupt einen Ersatz für Dirk ? 
er war nunmal einmalig


----------



## kirchberger (12 Jan. 2013)

diese katzenberger sippe is aber so was von mediengeil. peinlich


----------



## f1r35t4rt3r (12 Jan. 2013)

Georgina is zwar zickig, aber trotzdem ne kleine geile bitch...


----------



## Punisher (12 Jan. 2013)

hübsche Bilder


----------



## hottyzwazwe (13 Jan. 2013)

Die Curtis ist aber ordentlich fett geworden.


----------



## comet (13 Jan. 2013)

Wie lange bleibt Helmut ???

THX, Comet.


----------



## Spritzer666 (13 Jan. 2013)

Wow, Fiona


----------



## pic (13 Jan. 2013)

Danke für die Klasse Bilder der Kandidaten !!


----------



## Kranjcar (13 Jan. 2013)

freu mich schon auf claudelle im playboy


----------



## aldo (13 Jan. 2013)

gibts auch ein foto von klaus?


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2013)

Danke sehr


----------



## tyson74 (24 Jan. 2013)

Danke sehr


----------



## blümchen (24 Jan. 2013)

sehr cool danke


----------



## nonskid (24 Jan. 2013)

da seht fiona zumindest noch gesund aus...


----------



## milfhunter (17 Feb. 2013)

danke für die bilder


----------



## tornero (17 Feb. 2013)

:thx::thx:


----------



## hellmike (18 Feb. 2013)

geile Claudelle


----------



## Thorsten33 (13 Mai 2013)

Super Bilder, vielen Dank


----------

